# Μια συνταγή για να φτιάξει το κέφι!



## Elsa (Jan 9, 2009)

Στο τέλος μιας στενάχωρης μέρας θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μια «συνταγή» που βρήκα σε ένα φόρουμ του δικού μου σιναφιού και μου έφτιαξε το κέφι...Ακόμα γελάω!
Έχουμε και λέμε:

_*ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ : Κοτόπουλο με ουίσκι*

Αγοράζετε ενα κοτόπουλο 1200 γρ. και ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι.
Θα χρειαστείτε ακόμα αλάτι, πιπέρι, ελαιόλαδο, και μπέικον σε λωρίδες.

Για καλό και για κακό βεβαιωθείτε οτι έχετε και ένα βάζο μαγιονέζα.

Τυλίξτε το κοτόπουλο με τις λωρίδες, αλατοπιπερώστε, και ρίξτε μία υποψία ελαιόλαδου.

Προθερμάνετε τον φούρνο σε μεσαία θερμοκρασία, (220 βαθμοί ή θερμοστάτης στο 5 ) για 10 λεπτά.
Σερβιριστείτε ένα ποτήρι ουίσκι και πιείτε το.

Βάλτε το κοτόπουλο στον φούρνο αφού πρώτα το τοποθετήσετε σε κατάλληλο σκεύος.

Βάλτε και πιείτε ακόμα ένα ποτήρι ουίσκι,
επαναλάβετε αυτό το βήμα άλλες δυο φορές.

Μετά από ένα τέπαρτο φουρνίστε το ανοιγμα για να επιγλέψετε το κλείσειμο του ψοτόπουλου

Λιάστε ξανά το ουικάλι του μπίσκη και καπιατήτε μια καλή λουγιά

Μετά απο ενα κετα.. οχι πέταρτο της ώρας, αργότερα τελος πάτνων ....
κλιτρίστε μέχρι τον μπούρνο
ανοίφτε την χόρτα, ξεγυρνίστε, απαναδονήστε
βάλτε τελος παντων το φωτόπουλο απ την αλλη

καφήστε σε μια καλέκρα και καβετάστε κανα'δυό φατήρια Κίσκη αμόκα

Νυστε, λυστε ψηστε το κουφόλουπο για μιση φώρα ακόμα .

3 λοτήρια αρφότερα ....

Ζαμέψτε το γατόπουλο απο χαμω, ( επεσε το μακαλισμένο) , καφαρίστε το, και γάλτε το σε μιάτο

Φτάτε τα κούτρα σας απο το νέσιμο στο κάτωμα απ τα γάδια που μυθικαν στα κλαπάκια της μουζινας

μην αποχειραθητε να κησωθειτε, μια φαρά ειμαστε εδω μάτω
απομελειώστε το δουκάλι του Ρίσκι

αργόμπερα σαρθήτε ως το κρεμάτι και κοιθωμητε ως το χρωι.
......................
Την επόμενη μέρα, πάρτε ένα άλκα σέλτζερ.
Πηγαίνετε να φάτε κρύο κοτόπουλο με μαγιονέζα
και καθαρίστε το μπο*****ο που δημιουργήσατε στην κουζίνα.

Την άλλη βδομάδα θα δοκιμάσουμε την Κρητική παραλλαγή: Κατσικάκι με τσικουδιά !!!_

 Δεν πιστεύω να νομίσατε οτι θα έδινα συνταγή για κοτόπουλο, χορτοφάγος άνθρωπος, ε;


----------

